# Shoulder Protection



## griffinsurfboard (Jul 14, 2004)

This looks very effective

RAZOR RZ55 (OL/DL) Shoulder Pads | Gear Pro-Tec


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

If there's a pickup game of tackle on the way home


----------



## griffinsurfboard (Jul 14, 2004)

After my second run in with a tree I think I will try to protect my shoulders as well as I do my knees .

Unheard of in biking I know


----------



## Clayncedar (Aug 25, 2016)

Pass.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Had a Dainese jacket similar to this a few years back, saved my upper body countless times. I found it comfortable and relatively light weight albeit a wee bit warm in the summer. http://www.dainese.com/us_en/catalog/product/view/id/98646/s/manis-jacket-d1-55/


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

griffinsurfboard said:


> After my second run in with a tree I think I will try to protect my shoulders as well as I do my knees .
> 
> Unheard of in biking I know


Sure, but, why are you looking at football pads. Always use the right tool.


----------



## griffinsurfboard (Jul 14, 2004)

These look like they will do better than any so far for biking .


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

There's a good reason DH racers wear mtb armor instead of football pads. Football pads sit high on the shoulder and are mainly designed to absorb downward impacts. This is for two reasons:
1) When preparing for a hit, you are taught to drop your shoulder, as does the opposing player. 
2) Football players need much more overhead motion than mtbers do



An mtb suit, like the dianese above, or suits made by Fox, leatt, or others, will wrap around the shoulder and extend down the arm. In a high speed fall, it's likely you'll slide on your shoulder and upper arm, so the abrasion resistance is helpful there. 

Secondly, football pads will be bulkier and require a football jersey to fit over them. You'll look like a complete noob.


----------



## griffinsurfboard (Jul 14, 2004)

Would be great to have some one show me something better - thats why I posted .


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

I tried, did you look at the Dainese Manis jacket in the link I posted above? It has shoulder, back, elbow and chest protection.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Check out mtb armor at Jenson, chain reaction cycles, competitive cyclist and ebay. Decide if you want chest and back protection, or none. Some have a separate chest / back part that is removable, which is nice allow a lighter kit for lighter days. Look for padding down the side of the arm, and ease of entry /exit. Zipper up the front is nice for that.


----------



## jfudge02 (Mar 24, 2016)

The only thing I wear that is designed for football is the Nike combat compression shorts with the soft Eva cell foam on hips and tailbone. 
I tried the compression shoulder pads, and like was mentioned before the padding is too much on top of the shoulder and won't do anything in a real fall. 
There are plenty of options especially at that price point. 661 makes some cheap stuff that's pretty good. At the price you're looking at I would go with a Dianese or TLD Kevlar uppers are nice too


----------



## griffinsurfboard (Jul 14, 2004)

I bought a Dianese Manis D1 jacket 

I will leave the back protector off .


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

griffinsurfboard said:


> I bought a Dianese Manis D1 jacket
> 
> I will leave the back protector off .


Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## hatfield44 (Aug 18, 2016)

griffinsurfboard said:


> Would be great to have some one show me something better - thats why I posted .


I like the looks of the TLD 7855. I think I am going to try one next season.

http://www.troyleedesigns.com/7855-protective-ls-shirt


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

griffinsurfboard said:


> Would be great to have some one show me something better - thats why I posted .


Literally any kind of MTB/Moto upper body armor will be better. If you can't be bothered to search google for "MTB armor" why should we?


----------

